# Non c'è nessuno/niente che...



## ElisaY

Ciao a tutti,

Secondo voi è corretto usare il congiuntivo o l'indicativo dopo una negazione come nessuno/niente? Per esempio, qual è la frase corretta/più usata:

Non c'è nessuno che mi può cambiare.
Non c'è nessuno che mi possa cambiare.

Grazie!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Puoi usare entrambi, ma mentre la prima è considerata più consona ad un discorso parlato e molto semplificato, la seconda frase è quella corretta, utilizzabile in tutti gli ambiti, siano essi lo scritto aulico o il parlato quotidiano.


----------



## Necsus

In italiano standard la norma prevede che dopo un pronome indefinito relativo (o in una subordinata relativa retta da aggettivo/pronome indefinito) il verbo vada al congiuntivo. Ma questa è soltanto la norma.


----------



## ElisaY

Grazie ad entrambi. Sembra che dipenda dall'ambito e dal registro. È lo stesso per le altre negazioni come non so che/non dico che/non dubito che ecc?


----------



## Necsus

Elisa, il discorso rientra in quello del disuso/abuso del congiuntivo, troppo ampio per essere affrontato qui e su cui ci sono già svariate discussioni in WRF. Comunque ripeto, in italiano standard nella frase che hai proposto è richiesto il congiuntivo, e il ricorso più o meno frequente all'indicativo nella lingua parlata ancora non mi risulta essere stato convertito in regola.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Elisa, ti conviene usare sempre il congiuntivo. Come ho detto, può capitare di sentire l'altra forma, ma non è regola, e anche nel parlato la gente usa quasi sempre( se non sempre) il congiuntivo. Che è la forma corretta e unica per introdurre questa costruzione. @ Necsus: la Crusca non parlava di una possibile costruzione se + indicativo? E nel caso, non può valere anche in questo caso?


----------



## ElisaY

Ah, l'ho capito. Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> @ Necsus: la Crusca non parlava di una possibile costruzione se + indicativo? E nel caso, non può valere anche in questo caso?


È probabile... ma dove? E comunque direi che sono casi diversi. Anche in WRF c'è almeno una discussione sull'indicativo retto da _se_:
 '*Se e congiuntivo*'.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Serianni, _Prima lezione di grammatica, _p. 54 "Dopo una completiva, l'indicativo è una semplice alternativa colloquiale, possibile fin dal XIV sec. e per un'ipotesi irreale nel passato: <<Se lo sapevo, non partivo>> l'uso è antico e acclimatato persino in poesia".
Più avanti (ivi cit. p. 97/98) dice, citando un noto dizionario (il Sabatini- Coletti del Corr. Sera) che _benché_ ammette l'indicativo, purché introduca una concessiva e, in questo caso citato dal Sabatini-Coletti stesso, sia separato dalla frase precedente con una virgola, che permette di identificarlo come un nucleo a sé:
Manzoni: <<furon marito e moglie*:* benché la poveretta se ne pentì poi, in capo a tre giorni>>

Ora, non so se in questo caso si possa ammettere la doppia forma, perché qui parliamo non di un'ipotesi, ma di una certezza...


----------



## ElisaY

Pensavo che nelle frasi che esprimono certezza come "non c'è dubbio che" e "è certo che", si dovesse usare l'indicativo, ma per quanto ne sappia, "benché" richiede sempre il congiuntivo. Non ne sono sicura... Mi pare che quando una frase si tratta di dubbio, si usi il congiuntivo. L'indicativo è sbagliato tecnicamente, ma è più comune nel parlato, vero?


----------



## olaszinho

Elisa, chi non usa il congiuntivo dà sempre l'impressione di essere poco istruito, a meno che non si sia con i propri amici più intimi o in famiglia.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

olaszinho said:


> Elisa, chi non usa il congiuntivo dà sempre l'impressione di essere poco istruito, a meno che non si sia con i propri amici più intimi o in famiglia.



E anche in quel caso, si richiede il congiuntivo, (tutte le persone che sento parlare io, amici o parenti, usano sempre il congiuntivo, e se sbagliano qualcuno li corregge di solito, ma sempre senza troppo zelo, tranquilla).


----------



## olaszinho

Dio mio! Non vorrei far parte dei tuoi amici!  Era un modo per segnalare ad Elisa l'esistenza dei vari registri linguistici. Non mi dirai che tu parli lo stesso italiano dopo aver bevuto due bicchieri di birra al bar e durante un colloquio di lavoro? Ad ogni modo anch'io uso sempre il congiuntivo, ma se usassi un indicativo al posto del congiuntivo in casa nessuno mi riprenderebbe.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Serianni, _Prima lezione di grammatica, _p. 54 "Dopo una completiva, l'indicativo è una semplice alternativa colloquiale, possibile fin dal XIV sec. e per un'ipotesi irreale nel passato: <<Se lo sapevo, non partivo>> l'uso è antico e acclimatato persino in poesia".


Cosimo, qui non stiamo parlando del congiuntivo dopo _se_, ma dopo non '_c'è niente/nessuno che_'. Ripeto, sono casi diversi, non generalizziamo. La domanda di Elisa era: "è corretto usare il congiuntivo o l'indicativo dopo una negazione come nessuno/niente?".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, assolutamente!  Era un esempio per farle capire che di solito in Italia si usa il congiuntivo in più o meno tutti i registri... Io di solito non correggo nessuno, sono gli altri che si correggono da soli (e non sto parlando di linguisti, ma di amici comuni) o al massimo (ma a mo' di battuta, sempre ) qualcuno si sente in dovere di far notare l'errore... Credo di fotografare la realtà di tutti i giorni se dico che di solito, anche in ambienti molto informali, la gente usa sempre o quasi il congiuntivo, e se non lo usa sente il dovere di scusarsi. Questo, credo  perché la fobia dei congiuntivi, a seguito di un'espansione tragica dell'indicativo, ha ormai contagiato un po' tutti (e non è sempre un male, almeno la gente sente il dovere di correggersi, e questo ti dà l'idea della salute della nostra lingua tutto sommato non cattiva). Fermo restando che io tendo sempre ad usarlo, se un amico non usa il congiuntivo dopo qualche birra non mi sento mica di condannarlo, tranquillo (non sono mica così bacchettone dài!) 

Appunto ho chiesto, volevo capire in quale regola incappiamo parlando di niente/nessuno, se è assimilabile a questa o meno (credo meno).


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, ma la regola è quella che ho ricordato nel post #3, e non ha nulla a che vedere con il _se_. Se poi si vuole parlare dell'uso/ disuso/ abuso di congiuntivo e/o indicativo è un altro discorso. Ma sull'argomento ci sono già tante altre discussioni meno specifiche in cui sarebbe più naturale inserirsi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Parole sante, Nec, parole sante. E speriamo anche "Amen", almeno per un po'.

Cari saluti.

GS.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> In italiano standard la norma prevede che dopo un pronome indefinito relativo (o in una subordinata relativa retta da aggettivo/pronome indefinito) il verbo vada al congiuntivo ...



Non per contraddire, ma solamente per curiosità: la norma solo _prevede _(costata) o anche _spiega, _perché?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. No, non ho trovato un'illustrazione del perché. Un sito dove puoi vedere la norma è QUESTO, nella citazione di Lepschy sull'uso obbligatorio del congiuntivo nelle dipendenti, però a mio avviso l'enunciazione è incompleta, in quanto l'aggettivo/pronome oltre che indefinito dovrebbe essere anche relativo, o inserito in una relativa, infatti non si usa il congiuntivo in una frase come "io dico che chiunque sa/saprebbe farlo", in cui _chiunque _è un semplice pronome indefinito (=qualunque persona), ma si usa in una come "affidiamolo a chiunque sappia farlo", in cui _chiunque _è pronome indefinito relativo (=qualunque persona che).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.
Tu volevi sapere se la norma si limitasse a essere _enunciata_ o invece anche _giustificata_.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Giorgio e Necsus!

 Forse non importa tanto se parliamo di spiegazione o di giustificazione, comunque il mio pensiero è più o meno questo:
 Se una regola "prescrive" l'impiego obbligatorio p.e. del congiuntivo in alcuni casi e non riesce a dare una "spiegazione logica", allora probabilmente si tratta d'una regola cui esistenza è dovuta a tradizioni, ad analogie, a prestiggio ecc. ma non (più) ad una esigenza "spontanea" del parlante. Una tale regola la chiamerei (tra di noi ) "regola debole". 

Invece p.e. nel caso di _Se ne vada!_, esiste una spiegazione logica e comprensibile: l'uso dell'congiuntivo in funzione dell'imperativo.  Quindi per dire così, il congiuntivo _vada _nel dato contesto giustifica o spiega se stesso (senza dover dichiarare la sua "obbligatorietà" esplicitamente): "Se ne va" e "Se ne vada" hanno un senso ben diverso. Una tale regola la potremmo chiamare  "regola forte". 

Nel caso d'una regola "debole", la tendenza spontanea sarà di non rispettarla (prima nel linguaggio colloqiuale, e per conseguenza più tardi forse neanche in quello scritto) e scegliere l'alternativa più facile o più "comoda". Quindi nelle frasi come quella in questione, se non si sente alcuna differenza tra "... che mi può cambiare" e " ... che mi possa cambiare", credo che una "regola debole" non sarà sufficiente per "salvare" il congiuntivo.  



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... Questo, credo  perché la fobia dei congiuntivi, a seguito di un'espansione tragica dell'indicativo, ha ormai contagiato un po' tutti (e non è sempre un male, almeno la gente sente il dovere di correggersi, e questo ti dà l'idea della salute della nostra lingua tutto sommato non cattiva).


Capisco benissimo gli aspetti (incluso l'eleganza) dell'uso del congiuntivo, anzi a me (mi) piace. Però secondo me non è la "fobia" che impedisce (o limita) l'uso del'congiuntivo in alcuni casi, ma lo è piuttosto la contraddizione tra alcune "regole deboli" e le esigenze "pratiche" del parlante. Comunque, ogni lingua vive (e tal volta anche muore) soprattutto sulla bocca di chi la parla ... Quindi cambia. (L'italiano odierno rispetto al latino "standard", potrebbe suonare "terribilmente" per un antico "civis romanus" ...)


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Giorgio e Necsus!
> 
> Forse non importa tanto se parliamo di spiegazione o di giustificazione, comunque il mio pensiero è più o meno questo:
> Se una regola "prescrive" l'impiego obbligatorio p.e. del congiuntivo in alcuni casi e non riesce a dare una "spiegazione logica", allora probabilmente si tratta d'una regola cui esistenza è dovuta a tradizioni, ad analogie, a prestiggio ecc. ma non (più) ad una esigenza "spontanea" del parlante. Una tale regola la chiamerei (tra di noi ) "regola debole".
> 
> Invece p.e. nel caso di _Se ne vada!_, esiste una spiegazione logica e comprensibile: l'uso dell'congiuntivo in funzione dell'imperativo. Quindi per dire così, il congiuntivo _vada _nel dato contesto giustifica o spiega se stesso (senza dover dichiarare la sua "obbligatorietà" esplicitamente): "Se ne va" e "Se ne vada" hanno un senso ben diverso. Una tale regola la potremmo chiamare "regola forte".
> 
> Nel caso d'una regola "debole", la tendenza spontanea sarà di non rispettarla (prima nel linguaggio colloqiuale, e per conseguenza più tardi forse neanche in quello scritto) e scegliere l'alternativa più facile o più "comoda". Quindi nelle frasi come quella in questione, se non si sente alcuna differenza tra "... che mi può cambiare" e " ... che mi possa cambiare", credo che una "regola debole" non sarà sufficiente per "salvare" il congiuntivo.
> 
> Capisco benissimo gli aspetti (incluso l'eleganza) dell'uso del congiuntivo, anzi a me (mi) piace. Però secondo me non è la "fobia" che impedisce (o limita) l'uso del'congiuntivo in alcuni casi, ma lo è piuttosto la contraddizione tra alcune "regole deboli" e le esigenze "pratiche" del parlante. Comunque, ogni lingua vive (e tal volta anche muore) soprattutto sulla bocca di chi la parla ... Quindi cambia. (L'italiano odierno rispetto al latino "standard", potrebbe suonare "terribilmente" per un antico "civis romanus" ...)



Francis, concordo con te soltanto sino ad un certo punto. Il congiuntivo è per antonomasia il modo del dubbio, della possibilità, dell'eventualità e del desiderio (accomunando come in latino sia gli aspetti propri del congiuntivo, sia quelli del modo ottativo dell'indoeuropeo originario). Ciò comporta innanzitutto una scelta nell'uso da parte del parlante, a seconda del significato che desidera trasmettere; il uso impiego talvolta è soggettivo e facoltativo esattamente per la ragione che ho appena esposta. Perdonami, ma il tuo esempio "se ne vada" non è molto azzeccato, avendo la tua frase le funzioni di un imperativo e non del congiuntivo vero e proprio. La sottigliezza e l'eleganza proprie del modo congiuntivo, in certi casi, è assai difficile da spiegare, poiché coincidono sovente con le scelte stilistiche di colui che scrive o parla. Al di là della singola regoletta, ritengo che l'esempio di questo thread sia piuttosto emblematico. Le frasi: "non c'è nessuno che parla" e "non c'è nessuno che parli" sono entrambe, a mio avviso, ammissibili nell'italiano contemporaneo, ma ciascuna di esse denota un preciso stato d'animo del parlante, il desiderio di espriemere un concetto piuttosto che un altro e infine, ciò non va sottovalutato, può evidenziare quell' _"esprit de finesse" _che non tutti posseggono.

P.S. Se vorrai potremo continuare questo discorso in privato.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Francis, concordo con te soltanto sino ad un certo punto. Il congiuntivo è per antonomasia il modo del dubbio, della possibilità, dell'eventualità e del desiderio (accomunando come in latino sia gli aspetti propri del congiuntivo, sia quelli del modo ottativo dell'indoeuropeo originario). Ciò comporta innanzitutto una scelta nell'uso da parte del parlante, a seconda del significato che desidera trasmettere; il uso impiego talvolta è soggettivo e facoltativo esattamente per la ragione che ho appena esposta. Perdonami, ma il tuo esempio "se ne vada" non è molto azzeccato, avendo la tua frase le funzioni di un imperativo e non del congiuntivo vero e proprio. La sottigliezza e l'eleganza proprie del modo congiuntivo, in certi casi, è assai difficile da spiegare, poiché coincidono sovente con le scelte stilistiche di colui che scrive o parla. Al di là della singola regoletta, ritengo che l'esempio di questo thread sia piuttosto emblematico. Le frasi: "non c'è nessuno che parla" e "non c'è nessuno che parli" sono entrambe, a mio avviso, ammissibili nell'italiano contemporaneo, ma ciascuna di esse denota lo stato d'animo del parlante, il desiderio di espriemere un concetto piuttosto che un altro e infine evidenziano quell' _"esprit de finesse" _che non tutti posseggono.


Ciao Olaszinho, anch'io concordo con te . Non c'è alcuna contraddizione tra di noi, io parlavo piuttoso di regole e non del congiuntivo come tale. Per me (non madrelingua), le due alternative in questione hanno significati leggermente diversi (esattamente come dici tu). Però non essendo italiano, non mi permetto di giudicare la corretteza delle due frasi in questione ... Io non polemizzo sulla correttezza del congiuntivo, ma piuttosto sulla "forza" di alcune norme o regole.

Quindi, se vale che entrambe le forme sono ammissibili, cioè se uno puo scegliere a seconda delle "sfumature" che vuole esprimere, allora non c'è problema. Se però "la gente" _praticamente _non sente più la differenza tra le due alternative, ma formalmente _deve _usarsi il congiuntivo (perché la regola lo "prevede"), allora si tratta del caso di cui ho parlato prima.

P.S. Sì.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Confermo che c'è una differenza di stile (e di tono) tra le due frasi, tale da istruire quasi un significato differente (anche se poco) tra le due. A mio avviso, credo che si possa utilizzare l'indicativo con questa costruzione, ma ovviamente il congiuntivo trasmette un maggiore senso di vaghezza, e di precisione. 



ps. Per chi volesse obiettare, aggiungo che il termine sopra introdotto, vaghezza, non è inserito nel senso di incertezza, ma in quello di bellezza (vasta, nivea) e che quindi non solo non è in contrasto col successivo, precisione, ma che vanno nella stessa direzione (il significato necessita infatti di un'espressione il più possibile esatta, per non perdersi nella "traduzione" linguistica).


----------

